
CA11 – WebRTC softphone - jvanveen
https://github.com/garage11/ca11
======
vasilakisfil
to author: quickstart guide not working, garage11 page shows 502.

I am working on something VERY similar. However, in my architecture I have a
backend server that does the signaling with the remote part. So Bob uses web
client to send info to whom it needs to connect, say Alice (you can use a
custom protocol or SIP over Websockets here, doesn't make any difference since
the external parties don't interact with that part), the server forwards that
to Alice.

I haven't seen the documentation of CA11, docs site is down as I said, but
from what I understand it provides only the web client part. So, if Bob and
Alice run only their web client how do they reach each other ?

